# Chicken diseases question



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I read in the Encyclopedia of Country Living that there are several chicken diseases that, once the chicken has had them, it permanently has the bacteria (or virus) and passes them to its eggs.
Some of my chickens were sick recently (some kind of bacteria) recently, but all of them are well now. Do I need to be concerned about this, especially since I'm selling some of their eggs?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Only ones I'm aware of is merecks (sp?) that if they survive from it then they are life long carriers.Doesn't affect us but if you treated your birds with antibiotic then that passes threw the eggs.


----------

